# PM9 Range Report



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

Picked up my new PM9 a couple of days ago, and went to shoot it today. My, what a great little gun. i bought a Kimber Solo because i love the size, and it turned out to be nothing but trouble, so i found this Kahr to replace it, and does it ever ! i put 150 reloads through it and had 1 failer. It didn't lock open after the last round in the mag. one time. What a super easy to shoot gun. Thanks to Kahr !


----------



## bege (Jun 4, 2011)

I also have a new PM9 with about the same round count and no failures of any kind. I really really really like this pistol.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love my PM9. I have 2000 rounds through it, with no issues. Very easy to conceal and comfy to carry. And surprising accurate.


----------



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Also like my PM9 alot (after getting my 7 round mags to feed reliably). The thing shoots like a laser and it's so easy to carry...belt carry, pocket carry, IWB carry. Very light and versatile gun. The couple of times I've had dealings with Kahr's customer service I've found their service exceptional. I've been very pleased with the whole Kahr experience. Actually, I've been thinking about picking up a PM45 when I can scrape up a few pennies. Good stuff.


----------



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

Range Update ....... It's been 2 months now, and have put close to 800 rounds through my PM9. 
It has still yet to have a single failure of any kind. Very Nice !


----------

